# Raspberry motion



## Brutanas (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello!

I have installed freebsd in my RPI2. I also installed its own camera.
Does anyone has experience with motion software or other similar?
I would like to try a surveillance camera.
Any hint on how to begin with freebsd?

Thank you!


----------



## Brutanas (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi...

I am trying motion and I am on testing phase...
On remote machine when open the browser to get the stream from RPI2 motion I am getting a grey screen with the message "unable o open video device".
On config file /usr/local/etc I have as indicated in the instructions for FreeBSD: "videodevice /dev/bktr0"
But to be honest, I dont have a clue if this is right... I dont even know how to check my camera device.
I have test it with the raspivid program and it works ok.
I am confused... Does anyone went through something like this?

Thanks!


----------



## Oko (Apr 14, 2018)

Brutanas said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have installed freebsd in my RPI2. I also installed its own camera.
> Does anyone has experience with motion software or other similar?
> ...


Do you know how to code in Python? It should not take you more than 50 lines of code and OpenCV (graphics/opencv) library to get a basic home surveillance system.


----------



## Brutanas (Apr 14, 2018)

For everyone that may be interested, what I achieved so far:
- Motion with error as I explained before... no solution until now

- With raspivid:
Installed mplayer on client and ran the comand: "nc -l 2222 | mplayer -fps 200 -demuxer h264es -"
Ran the following command on RPI2: "raspivid -t 20000 -w 300 -h 300 -hf -fps 20 -o - | nc _ip.address.of.client_ 2222"
This way I can see the remote video (in this case during 20 secs - that's what means -t 20000)!!

Please feel free to suggest...

To answer Oko:
Thank you!
I will explore that one...


----------

